# Citizenship with 190 Visa



## zvoid (May 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I've a question about visa 190. If you got visa 190 and you were in Australia for over 3 years. Will you be eligible to apply for citizenship after one year or you have to wait till you finish the two years? 


Thanks,


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

4 years residence, 1 must be as PR. so if you have been in the country legally for 3 years already you will qualify 1 year after getting PR but this may be effected by any time you have spent out if the country.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> 4 years residence, 1 must be as PR. so if you have been in the country legally for 3 years already you will qualify 1 year after getting PR but this may be effected by any time you have spent out if the country.


I think you misunderstood the point, the question OP was asking was can he lodge his Citizenship application even though he is on 190 Visa? Would the condition of 190 Visa of staying 2 years in one state, have any effect on lodging his Citizenship, as he meets the condition of Citizenship.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

citylan said:


> I think you misunderstood the point, the question OP was asking was can he lodge his Citizenship application even though he is on 190 Visa? Would the condition of 190 Visa of staying 2 years in one state, have any effect on lodging his Citizenship, as he meets the condition of Citizenship.


 I haven't missed any point, I answered his question as asked and it still stands with a 190 or any other PR visa. Unless you can provide information to the contrary butt out.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

So then what's the difference between 189 and 190 Visa in regards to applying for Citizenship, if the PR condition is met?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Right now in Australian migration law = none

Personally i think that will change at some point in the future after several reports and recommendations by the Australian government into migration abuse. But right now there is no difference.


----------



## zvoid (May 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> 4 years residence, 1 must be as PR. so if you have been in the country legally for 3 years already you will qualify 1 year after getting PR but this may be effected by any time you have spent out if the country.


Thanks for your reply.

Regards,


----------

